# Spencer's new summer hours start April 28th



## SpencerAircraft (Apr 27, 2013)

New Summer Hours start April 28th

Monday 8:00 A.M. to 8:00 P.M.

Tuesday 8:00 A.M. to 8:00 P.M.

Wednesday 8:00 A.M. to 8:00 P.M.

Thursday 8:00 A.M. to 8:00 P.M.

Friday 8:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.

Saturday 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.

Sunday 9:00 A.M. to 6:00 P.M


----------

